

Apple and Tesla to join forces to make an iCar? - kenrose
http://www.news.com.au/technology/design/apple-and-tesla-to-join-forces-to-make-an-icar/story-fnjwucvh-1226830140174

======
judah
Betteridges Law [1] applies here. This article is speculation on a private
meeting that happened spring of 2013. There doesn't appear to be any new
information in the article, just speculation.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

